# Flags para o processador i3

## flanp

O  meu processador é o Intel Core i3 M370 2,40GHZ 2,39GHZ

Quais as flags que devo utilizar ?

----------

## ferreirafm

Caro flanp,

Consulte este wiki.

Boa sorte.

----------

